
The world is becoming a happier place - 0_o
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/aug/27/happiness.money
======
mynameishere
_Despite deepening economic gloom and impending climatic destruction..._

Sheesh. Even back in the dark ages, people didn't start off unrelated
discussions with "Despite the impending 2nd coming of Christ and our eternally
burning souls..."

------
thomasmallen
The study analyzes happiness data since 1981. Of course the world's a happier
place -- think of everyone who lived in the USSR before.

